

Show HN: Translate Any Website with One Line of Code - laurentsabbah
https://www.bablic.com/?utm=hn

======
iqonik
Does this help with SEO at all? Can Google index the different languages?

------
garga
Just tried it on squarespace, it works like a charm!

